# How do you say the last name of DIVAC?



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I've been talking with a person that I know and he say's it's pronounced "Dee-vaacks." I say it's "Dee-vaats." (Say the two A's just how a doctor tells you to "Open your mouth and say "Ahhhh". Like that. )

How the heck do you say it??


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i don't know but..why do you both pronounce his name with an s at the end


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> i don't know but..why do you both pronounce his name with an s at the end


Well, how do *you* say his last name??


----------



## golgor (Feb 4, 2003)

If you are Shaq you look to the refs and call out his name:

"HEEEEEEEEEEELLLP"!

As in: I can't handle him so don't call any fouls on me , and call everything on him. 

Shaq is already campaigning for help.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i always thought it was "dee - vock"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> i always thought it was "dee - vock"


That's crazy.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i think it is "dee-vaats" (like you said). yugoslavian is a slavic language, as is polish (a language that i speak), so i'm assuming the pronounciations would be similar, if not the same. in polish, it would be pronounced "dee-vaats".


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I say Dee-Vock


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm Serbian, it's Di-vaats.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I call him Mr. Floppy


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Any more opinions on how to say his last name?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Well, I think Stojavics16 would be right, I pronounc Dee-Vaak


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I have called him "Vl - short a sound - dee" "Dee - Vack" Ever since I first saw him play. But nowadays I pronounce it "Dee - Vach". I had no idea that it had a S on the end!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Any more opinions on how to say his last name?


Do you want opinions or how you actually say it?  

Opinions: I don't have any

Actually say: Stojakovic16 said it right, in case you want some reassurance.


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

It is definitely Dee-Vaats


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

speaking of name, can any non Chinese correctly pronounce
Wang Zhi Zhi as the way it should, how did u guyz say it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I used to think it was "Dee-vawk"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vlade_divac/bio.html 

Name is pronounced VLAH-day DEE-vats


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I remember when the Lakers drafted him, he was referred to as Vlade "Dee-Vach"


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vlade_divac/bio.html
> 
> Name is pronounced VLAH-day DEE-vats


*Finally! An answer!!! You're the best!* 

:rock: :jam: :fire: :clap: :rbanana:  :rofl:


----------

